# Pot Belly Peeing on the floor



## UncleSwampy (Sep 17, 2014)

My wife's pig has recently taken to peeing on the floor instead of in her litter box. She's a little over a year old and has been good at using the box since we got her. We have her confined to the laundry room during the night and while we are at work which is about 10 ft square, so it's not a big area. We empty her box every time she goes in it, but leave the newspaper in the bottom so it still smells like her box. We started cleaning up the floor and spraying an odor eliminator on it, then putting corn around hoping she would associate the floor with an eating surface and not her bathroom, but it hasn't helped. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blonde1 (Mar 28, 2015)

UncleSwampy said:


> My wife's pig has recently taken to peeing on the floor instead of in her litter box. She's a little over a year old and has been good at using the box since we got her. We have her confined to the laundry room during the night and while we are at work which is about 10 ft square, so it's not a big area. We empty her box every time she goes in it, but leave the newspaper in the bottom so it still smells like her box. We started cleaning up the floor and spraying an odor eliminator on it, then putting corn around hoping she would associate the floor with an eating surface and not her bathroom, but it hasn't helped. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


 a pen outside while you are away a work would be best for piggy...... she is probably bored in doors


----------



## UncleSwampy (Sep 17, 2014)

It seems she just didn't like the box, maybe it was a smooth surface, so she kind of slid around when getting situated. I ended up buying a fake grass contraption that people use for dogs and the problem was solved, she's been using it for months now with no problem. Outside is ideal, but we couldn't kick her out during this long cold winter, she would have ended up as a pigcicle.


----------

